# Video Interview Orchestral Tools NAMM2019 (german)



## dog1978 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 30, 2019)

Youtube's auto-translate is knocking it out of the park.


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Youtube's auto-translate is knocking it out of the park.


Funny


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 30, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Youtube's auto-translate is knocking it out of the park.


Boiler dolls is my new favorite band.


----------

